#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Engineering Software Tutorial >  >  >  ESTPRO (Cost Estimation)

## raza hussaini

*COST ESTIMATION* *hidden links revealed on demand*
This is probably the conceptual cost estimating package that you have been searching for. This is the tool to help you produce those "what would it take to do this?", "gotta have a number by tomorrow" estimates quickly, consistently, and accurately.

In most oil and gas companies, including both engineering firms and operating companies, there is a strong, regular need to produce quick, accurate cost estimates for new plants, major equipment acquisitions or upgrades, large maintenance projects, new buildings, etc. Long before we take the time and energy to count flanges and accurately specify control systems, we need to know if the darn thing will cost $10,000, $15,000, or $100,000! Here is the tool!

EstPro is designed and built by professional estimators who already had all of the expensive, full-blown estimating software at their fingertips. While such programs certainly fill a need, they are awkward and less than efficient (not to mention expensive for those of us who do not have them already!) in producing the conceptual estimates that are so often needed (and needed in a hurry!). That's why our professionals built and continually update EstPro: a cost effective, user- friendly package that does so very much!

For process plant estimating, EstPro prices process equipment and then applies factors to the priced equipment to account for the bulk materials and installation costs. This is a time-proven method first promulgated by Lang in the late 1940's and expanded upon by Guthrie in the late 60's and early 70's. This methodology is still very much applicable today, although factors have changed to some extent. EstPro enhances this technology by providing the user a way to objectively account for variances in wage rates, productivity, overhead, site specific conditions, and special materials of construction. Therefore, EstPro users have a systematic method of factored estimating in addition to an equipment-pricing-method capability.

In addition, EstPro provides separate modules for tank farm estimates, building costs, offsites (utilities), gas-fired turbine generators, and cogeneration facilities.

As mentioned earlier, our authors upgrade this regularly and you can subscribe to a very affordable service to keep you current. But, you also have many opportunities to customize the EstPro outputs to your special needs and to keep it current, including the input of Nelson-Farrar indexes (published quarterly for refining costs), location indices, plate costs, tube costs, and various multipliers.

Believe it or not, it gets even better. Note these additional routines which are added to your toolbox (or "box of tricks") when you have EstPro:



    * a curve-fitting utility
    * risk analysis routine
    * creating overall average wage rates from limited
    * data
    * effect of extended workweeks on productivity
    * capacity cost estimating
    * cash flow projections
    * dismantling costs
    * equipment remaining life


    * field manpower projections
    * home-office man-hour estimates
    * pipe estimating
    * skid fabrication costs

Amassing such a set of routines would cost you many times the price of EstPro and these are just secondary features!

The deal-makers need fast, accurate answers to support business decisions. The bidders / estimators need reliable, an easy-to-use tool to produce or validate cost calculations. Operators and owners need to prepare capital and major maintenance budgets. Designers must provide preliminary estimates for projects before the detailed design phase can begin. All can profit from the simple power of this affordable software 
*Here is the links to download* 
*[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]*See More: ESTPRO (Cost Estimation)

----------


## thaihy

Thank You

----------


## jaxcet

Thank You

----------


## bajwa75

Thank You

----------


## wabouthebest

Thank You

----------


## javan

Thank You

----------


## coconut123

Thank You

----------


## neo3697

thanxxxxxxxxxxxxxx

----------


## h_al_alfy

Thank You

----------


## nemesis

Thank You

----------


## sunny2518

Thank You

----------


## CEO76

good job

----------


## camiqmex

Thank You

See More: ESTPRO (Cost Estimation)

----------


## asimumer

Thank You

----------


## thorem

Thank You

----------


## fernandovz

thanks you

----------


## arun

Thank You

----------


## fhonda

Thank You

----------


## boundster

thanx Raza

----------


## polaris44

Thank You

----------


## almega

Thank You

----------


## pstriolo

Thank You

----------


## rapee

Thank You

----------


## amitgoyal1972

Thank You

----------


## vijayakumar

Thanku

See More: ESTPRO (Cost Estimation)

----------


## badro

thank you

----------


## superandy

thank you

----------


## onimikh

Thank You

----------


## VT-engineer

Thank you

----------


## netspyking

Thank you

----------


## iwp_sb

thanks!  :Smile:

----------


## hazel-e

'thank you'

----------


## FOXNEW

thanx

----------


## sayed1234



----------


## kamalnashar

thanks

----------


## REGI_MAX

Thank You.

----------


## fgmtj

Thank you

See More: ESTPRO (Cost Estimation)

----------


## salman20

Thank you

----------


## malimr67@hotmail.com

I will be thank full to you if you could send the download link for ESTPRO. Thanks

----------


## backspace

Thank you very much

----------


## chemajay4u

thanx dude...............

----------


## pappo

thanks

khanji

----------


## anjaneyulum

Thank u

----------


## jeap

Thanks

----------


## mskhadke

Thank You

----------


## Thanh Long

Thanks :Smile:

----------


## anil4u29

Thank u

----------


## sbenkhaled

Thank you

----------


## tomas1964

very thanks

See More: ESTPRO (Cost Estimation)

----------


## lazdel

thank you

----------


## jose2424

grag

----------


## khurmi

thanksssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## ibidabo

Thank you

----------


## Processor

Thanks

----------


## armin35

thank you for yr great effort

----------


## rashed038

thank you

----------


## xerco

thank you

----------


## Hec

tank you

----------


## Sai

Thank You

----------


## bderrad

thanks

----------


## edz

Thanks

See More: ESTPRO (Cost Estimation)

----------


## davidbach

Thank youuuu

----------


## dariush

thank you

----------


## SIM2

thank you

----------


## ameetkakoti

Thank You

----------


## usman1259

Thank you

----------


## cts

Thank you

----------


## sid

thank you

----------


## yalcin19

Thank you So Much

----------


## ibidabo

thanks

----------


## hellokrishna20

thanks

----------


## fgmtj

*****?

----------


## gulma

thanx

See More: ESTPRO (Cost Estimation)

----------


## chel_adel

thank MR

----------


## sebaversa

Thanks for your provision

----------


## jeetxxp

Thanks alot Bhaijan

----------


## alexcv

Thank

----------


## siraitjohan

Thank you

----------


## akamal

Thank you

----------


## vsnlbom

tanks

----------


## ikkal

Thanks

----------


## Adel Yassin

Thank you

----------


## vtrannam

thanh you

----------


## amannan

Ok Let Me See It

----------


## janganasem

Thank You

See More: ESTPRO (Cost Estimation)

----------


## baiju79

thank you

----------


## abdullatifkhalid

thank you

----------


## trifilo

Thank You

----------


## cherry

Thanks.

----------


## arfarooqi

thankyou

----------


## gdeloof

Thank You

----------


## Shahin71

thank you

----------


## belisarius

thanks a lot!

----------


## mustafaChemEng

thank you

----------

thanks

----------


## sabhay2

Thank you

----------


## Raj indo

Thank you

See More: ESTPRO (Cost Estimation)

----------


## dharran

Thank You

----------


## srikanth

thank u

----------


## agus

Thanks

----------


## kamalnashar

thanks

----------


## homoz12345

thank you

----------


## narendrabj

Thank you

----------


## asif

thanks

----------


## askafi

thank you

----------


## mhashmi

thanks

----------


## smar

thanks

----------


## nedian47

Thank you

----------


## a_moran

Thanks You

See More: ESTPRO (Cost Estimation)

----------


## uday_p31

thank u

----------


## zarkesh

Thank You

----------


## ruudoleo

Thanks searching for some good prog a long time

----------


## arun0509

thanks

----------


## hNaW

thank you

----------


## gusgon

Thank You

----------


## ghjkop

dghhtrjt

----------


## kamran2007

thank u

----------


## gapolo

thanks a lot

----------


## iqp

thank you

----------


## winger2james

Thanks

----------


## hibajjj

thank you

See More: ESTPRO (Cost Estimation)

----------


## bctian

Thank u

----------


## efallah

Thank You

----------


## efallah

Thank You

----------


## ask

thanks a million

----------


## leoncito

thank youuu

----------


## edo

Thank You

----------


## mhelmy

thank

----------


## rishnank

thanks

----------


## afaqaslam

Thanks.....

----------


## widodo_hs

thank

----------


## wonder_004

Thank You

----------


## zzskywalker

thanks you very muchie

See More: ESTPRO (Cost Estimation)

----------


## sufiana02

Salam,

Can your give the link to download Estpro (Cost Estimation)

----------


## ge1ge

Thanks

----------


## rsjarief

thank you

----------


## poomins

thank you

----------


## altoroly

Muchas Graxias :Big Grin:

----------


## nomanfahmi

Thanks

----------


## chimoanhvu

thanks

----------


## deegalore

thank you

----------


## pep__grillo

Thank you

----------


## Mazfar

thank you

----------


## jwildman

Thank you

----------


## brady.avel

thank you

See More: ESTPRO (Cost Estimation)

----------


## rkv24365

> *COST ESTIMATION*
> This is probably the conceptual cost estimating package that you have been searching for. This is the tool to help you produce those "what would it take to do this?", "gotta have a number by tomorrow" estimates quickly, consistently, and accurately.
> 
> In most oil and gas companies, including both engineering firms and operating companies, there is a strong, regular need to produce quick, accurate cost estimates for new plants, major equipment acquisitions or upgrades, large maintenance projects, new buildings, etc. Long before we take the time and energy to count flanges and accurately specify control systems, we need to know if the darn thing will cost $10,000, $15,000, or $100,000! Here is the tool!
> 
> EstPro is designed and built by professional estimators who already had all of the expensive, full-blown estimating software at their fingertips. While such programs certainly fill a need, they are awkward and less than efficient (not to mention expensive for those of us who do not have them already!) in producing the conceptual estimates that are so often needed (and needed in a hurry!). That's why our professionals built and continually update EstPro: a cost effective, user- friendly package that does so very much!
> 
> For process plant estimating, EstPro prices process equipment and then applies factors to the priced equipment to account for the bulk materials and installation costs. This is a time-proven method first promulgated by Lang in the late 1940's and expanded upon by Guthrie in the late 60's and early 70's. This methodology is still very much applicable today, although factors have changed to some extent. EstPro enhances this technology by providing the user a way to objectively account for variances in wage rates, productivity, overhead, site specific conditions, and special materials of construction. Therefore, EstPro users have a systematic method of factored estimating in addition to an equipment-pricing-method capability.
> 
> ...



THANKS

----------


## duddek

thank

----------


## kpax

thank you

----------


## abdelmajid

thannnnnnnnnnnnnnnnnx

----------


## Bob O. DeLayuca

Thank you

----------


## bonjovifreak

thank you

----------


## todopoderoso

Great. Thanks.

----------


## talha_sangi

thank you

----------


## McClaud

thank you

----------


## chemenguser

thank you

----------


## ajiskp

thank you

----------


## asseddik

Thank You

See More: ESTPRO (Cost Estimation)

----------


## risun

thanks

----------


## hider

thank you

----------


## karnos

thanks

----------


## amkan13

thank you

----------


## abhilashpkurian

Thank you

----------


## shailesh284

thanks

----------


## ALIREZASHAMS

Thank you

----------


## EMAD ZALAM

thankssssssssssssssssssss

----------


## radiacz

thank you

----------


## addy2211

Thanks

----------


## gugahba

thanks

----------


## rahul_chengineer

tHANK yOU

See More: ESTPRO (Cost Estimation)

----------


## ashoktechi80

Thank you

----------


## mahesh009

thanks

----------


## hfa

I need a link to download Estpro

----------


## ibro

thanks

----------


## locolo

Thank you!

----------


## Bouguerra

thank you

----------


## chinoactivo

Thank you

----------


## larofa79

'thank you'

----------


## larofa79

Thank you

----------


## hoangvk

thank you

----------


## R_RAZI

thank you

----------


## p4nk5_64m

thanks

See More: ESTPRO (Cost Estimation)

----------


## iqbaliqbal

than you

----------


## lsanchez

Very Thanks

----------


## gandhi_hendrawan

thank you

----------


## amirhossein

thank you7

----------


## ge1ge

Thank You

----------


## wessim

thank you

----------


## projek2

Thank You

----------


## Mohamed_Ismael

Thank You Very Much

----------


## pedrofa

Hi Please send me the link to download the Estpro. Many thanks
Pedro





> *COST ESTIMATION*
> This is probably the conceptual cost estimating package that you have been searching for. This is the tool to help you produce those "what would it take to do this?", "gotta have a number by tomorrow" estimates quickly, consistently, and accurately.
> 
> In most oil and gas companies, including both engineering firms and operating companies, there is a strong, regular need to produce quick, accurate cost estimates for new plants, major equipment acquisitions or upgrades, large maintenance projects, new buildings, etc. Long before we take the time and energy to count flanges and accurately specify control systems, we need to know if the darn thing will cost $10,000, $15,000, or $100,000! Here is the tool!
> 
> EstPro is designed and built by professional estimators who already had all of the expensive, full-blown estimating software at their fingertips. While such programs certainly fill a need, they are awkward and less than efficient (not to mention expensive for those of us who do not have them already!) in producing the conceptual estimates that are so often needed (and needed in a hurry!). That's why our professionals built and continually update EstPro: a cost effective, user- friendly package that does so very much!
> 
> For process plant estimating, EstPro prices process equipment and then applies factors to the priced equipment to account for the bulk materials and installation costs. This is a time-proven method first promulgated by Lang in the late 1940's and expanded upon by Guthrie in the late 60's and early 70's. This methodology is still very much applicable today, although factors have changed to some extent. EstPro enhances this technology by providing the user a way to objectively account for variances in wage rates, productivity, overhead, site specific conditions, and special materials of construction. Therefore, EstPro users have a systematic method of factored estimating in addition to an equipment-pricing-method capability.
> 
> ...

----------


## mathivazhan

hijm,aszcxxbvbn nn b

----------


## mohsen_eng

thankssssssss

----------


## ge1ge

Thanks very..

See More: ESTPRO (Cost Estimation)

----------


## noke2519

thank you

----------


## nasi uduk

thanks

----------


## abdullatifkhalid

Thank You

----------


## prajadhav

thank you

----------


## romandav

thanks

----------


## tunis_soft

thank you

----------


## forum_sooji

thanks

----------


## djgoran

Thanks

----------


## myowntribe

Thank you brother'o

----------


## simran_bestest

thanks buddy

----------


## nim_agrawal

thanks

----------


## almega

thank's body

See More: ESTPRO (Cost Estimation)

----------


## yuyang1024

Thank You

----------


## chronowerx

Thanks..veryyy much

----------


## seifalaa

thanks

----------


## chito

thanks

----------


## rahul_chengineer

Thank you

----------


## temioj

Thanks

----------


## nicetw

[QUOTE=raza hussaini;10455]*COST ESTIMATION*

Thanks alot

----------


## okyaynoz

thank you

----------


## humbertito

thanks

----------


## anish.phade

thnks a lot..!!

----------


## nay_den

thanks

----------


## majid

thanks

See More: ESTPRO (Cost Estimation)

----------


## haytham65

To See the link

----------


## irfan4jaanu

thanks

----------


## lumo

thanks

----------


## ricky_fn

tk tkt tktkt

----------


## excalibur

teng

----------


## gopinath

tnak u

----------


## eng

thanks

----------


## martead

thank you so much

----------


## alexcv

Thanks you

----------


## kash_1075

thanks buddy

----------


## josejohn

Thank You

----------


## nadourtahar

Thank you

See More: ESTPRO (Cost Estimation)

----------


## eptpgp

thanks

----------


## sunney445

Thank You

----------


## thomas_v50

reqd

----------


## RJJ289

hOW CAN i GET THIS SOFTWARE

----------


## babyface

Big thanks

----------


## BinSherPetroleum

tnx alot

----------


## Akhtar77

Thank you

----------


## WAT

thanks

----------


## SimEnz

Thanx

----------


## jsusilo

Thank You

----------


## muji_3228

Thank You

----------


## Nasiruddin

Thanks

See More: ESTPRO (Cost Estimation)

----------


## c1zone@yahoo.com

Thank

----------


## MurphyZG

Thank You

----------


## Pushker Srivastava

Hey how to download this?

----------


## galore55

thank you

----------


## vangroom

thank you

----------


## Diocatra

thanks

----------


## alhack

very good job thank

----------


## nhussain

God bless u Raza

----------


## KS1

Thanks a lot

Kirit

----------


## farisab123

Thanks V much

----------


## r_rajesh82

Thanks

----------


## babyface

This is only a demo..........any fix ??

See More: ESTPRO (Cost Estimation)

----------


## dineshinbox

thanks

----------


## ambrolite

thank you

----------


## pjblanco

T/h/a/n/k/s/./././.

----------


## milonerva

thanks

----------


## joseluismondragon

thank you

----------


## vangroom

thank you

----------


## zkbs594

thanks

----------


## plinga

thanks for the software

----------


## dodekana

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## Latshare

thanks Pal!

----------


## Tumbin

Its a good software. Thank u dear

----------


## nawajha22

thank you

See More: ESTPRO (Cost Estimation)

----------


## ariya

thanks

----------


## bharathanin

Thanks

----------


## varunan.k

desing of pnematic conveying system for pet

----------


## Coffee Black

Thank you!

----------


## geolee

Thank you

----------


## tinhcavungtau

> *COST ESTIMATION*
> This is probably the conceptual cost estimating package that you have been searching for. This is the tool to help you produce those "what would it take to do this?", "gotta have a number by tomorrow" estimates quickly, consistently, and accurately.
> 
> In most oil and gas companies, including both engineering firms and operating companies, there is a strong, regular need to produce quick, accurate cost estimates for new plants, major equipment acquisitions or upgrades, large maintenance projects, new buildings, etc. Long before we take the time and energy to count flanges and accurately specify control systems, we need to know if the darn thing will cost $10,000, $15,000, or $100,000! Here is the tool!
> 
> EstPro is designed and built by professional estimators who already had all of the expensive, full-blown estimating software at their fingertips. While such programs certainly fill a need, they are awkward and less than efficient (not to mention expensive for those of us who do not have them already!) in producing the conceptual estimates that are so often needed (and needed in a hurry!). That's why our professionals built and continually update EstPro: a cost effective, user- friendly package that does so very much!
> 
> For process plant estimating, EstPro prices process equipment and then applies factors to the priced equipment to account for the bulk materials and installation costs. This is a time-proven method first promulgated by Lang in the late 1940's and expanded upon by Guthrie in the late 60's and early 70's. This methodology is still very much applicable today, although factors have changed to some extent. EstPro enhances this technology by providing the user a way to objectively account for variances in wage rates, productivity, overhead, site specific conditions, and special materials of construction. Therefore, EstPro users have a systematic method of factored estimating in addition to an equipment-pricing-method capability.
> 
> ...



thanks for info

----------


## MESHAHAN

nice

----------


## Coffee Black

Is it just me or is the program a Demo? Is there a ***** for it?

----------


## karan24g

thanks

----------


## geophylika

thanks

----------


## sme

thanks

----------


## tmoeen

Thank You Bro

See More: ESTPRO (Cost Estimation)

----------


## x001

thanks

----------


## gl1438

Thasnk you.

----------


## Pedro Romero

Where is it

----------


## levankien82

thank you!

----------


## bolu

thank you

----------


## jxd3261

Thank you

----------


## muteshojo

Thanks you

----------


## vastaguen

thanks

----------


## monycash

thanks

----------


## wim-22

can I get the links for estpro?
thanks

----------


## bokassa

ill try it... thx

----------


## monycash

error message : 


........ can't load ( or register ) custom controls: 'THREED 16.OCX'

what does this mean ?See More: ESTPRO (Cost Estimation)

----------


## Pedro Romero

Please a link to rapidshare Thank you

----------


## Pedro Romero

where is the link? Thank you

----------


## shitalbio

thank you

----------


## zohaib

Thanks

----------


## Poo1009

Thanks

----------


## chatree

thanks you

----------


## darwin_yongko

Thank you

----------


## Amjad Ali

thanks

----------


## murat_s

Thanks

----------


## nmontoya

thanks a lot

----------


## edson.ortega

Thankssss!!!

----------


## vhkulkarni

Thank yoi

See More: ESTPRO (Cost Estimation)

----------


## quickking

let me see

----------


## siva_hps

Nice to see





> *COST ESTIMATION*
> This is probably the conceptual cost estimating package that you have been searching for. This is the tool to help you produce those "what would it take to do this?", "gotta have a number by tomorrow" estimates quickly, consistently, and accurately.
> 
> In most oil and gas companies, including both engineering firms and operating companies, there is a strong, regular need to produce quick, accurate cost estimates for new plants, major equipment acquisitions or upgrades, large maintenance projects, new buildings, etc. Long before we take the time and energy to count flanges and accurately specify control systems, we need to know if the darn thing will cost $10,000, $15,000, or $100,000! Here is the tool!
> 
> EstPro is designed and built by professional estimators who already had all of the expensive, full-blown estimating software at their fingertips. While such programs certainly fill a need, they are awkward and less than efficient (not to mention expensive for those of us who do not have them already!) in producing the conceptual estimates that are so often needed (and needed in a hurry!). That's why our professionals built and continually update EstPro: a cost effective, user- friendly package that does so very much!
> 
> For process plant estimating, EstPro prices process equipment and then applies factors to the priced equipment to account for the bulk materials and installation costs. This is a time-proven method first promulgated by Lang in the late 1940's and expanded upon by Guthrie in the late 60's and early 70's. This methodology is still very much applicable today, although factors have changed to some extent. EstPro enhances this technology by providing the user a way to objectively account for variances in wage rates, productivity, overhead, site specific conditions, and special materials of construction. Therefore, EstPro users have a systematic method of factored estimating in addition to an equipment-pricing-method capability.
> 
> ...

----------


## iboy

1111

----------


## CHEMICALENG08

thanks

----------


## amannan

ok let me see

----------


## jcuesta

Than you

----------


## rameshu

many thanks for your efforts

----------


## ykurnia1

thanks

----------


## technocrat

Thankyou very much, needed for all

----------


## arlum

thank you friend

----------


## rajwadi

Thanks..

----------


## stingy39

thanks alot

See More: ESTPRO (Cost Estimation)

----------


## salah

thanks vey much

----------


## Agustin

Thank you






> *COST ESTIMATION*
> This is probably the conceptual cost estimating package that you have been searching for. This is the tool to help you produce those "what would it take to do this?", "gotta have a number by tomorrow" estimates quickly, consistently, and accurately.
> 
> In most oil and gas companies, including both engineering firms and operating companies, there is a strong, regular need to produce quick, accurate cost estimates for new plants, major equipment acquisitions or upgrades, large maintenance projects, new buildings, etc. Long before we take the time and energy to count flanges and accurately specify control systems, we need to know if the darn thing will cost $10,000, $15,000, or $100,000! Here is the tool!
> 
> EstPro is designed and built by professional estimators who already had all of the expensive, full-blown estimating software at their fingertips. While such programs certainly fill a need, they are awkward and less than efficient (not to mention expensive for those of us who do not have them already!) in producing the conceptual estimates that are so often needed (and needed in a hurry!). That's why our professionals built and continually update EstPro: a cost effective, user- friendly package that does so very much!
> 
> For process plant estimating, EstPro prices process equipment and then applies factors to the priced equipment to account for the bulk materials and installation costs. This is a time-proven method first promulgated by Lang in the late 1940's and expanded upon by Guthrie in the late 60's and early 70's. This methodology is still very much applicable today, although factors have changed to some extent. EstPro enhances this technology by providing the user a way to objectively account for variances in wage rates, productivity, overhead, site specific conditions, and special materials of construction. Therefore, EstPro users have a systematic method of factored estimating in addition to an equipment-pricing-method capability.
> 
> ...

----------


## Process

Thank you

----------


## deepxheart

thanks u

----------


## kashyap80

Thank you

----------


## deepxheart

thanks

----------


## qazwsxedcrfvxx

> *COST ESTIMATION*
> This is probably the conceptual cost estimating package that you have been searching for. This is the tool to help you produce those "what would it take to do this?", "gotta have a number by tomorrow" estimates quickly, consistently, and accurately.
> 
> In most oil and gas companies, including both engineering firms and operating companies, there is a strong, regular need to produce quick, accurate cost estimates for new plants, major equipment acquisitions or upgrades, large maintenance projects, new buildings, etc. Long before we take the time and energy to count flanges and accurately specify control systems, we need to know if the darn thing will cost $10,000, $15,000, or $100,000! Here is the tool!
> 
> EstPro is designed and built by professional estimators who already had all of the expensive, full-blown estimating software at their fingertips. While such programs certainly fill a need, they are awkward and less than efficient (not to mention expensive for those of us who do not have them already!) in producing the conceptual estimates that are so often needed (and needed in a hurry!). That's why our professionals built and continually update EstPro: a cost effective, user- friendly package that does so very much!
> 
> For process plant estimating, EstPro prices process equipment and then applies factors to the priced equipment to account for the bulk materials and installation costs. This is a time-proven method first promulgated by Lang in the late 1940's and expanded upon by Guthrie in the late 60's and early 70's. This methodology is still very much applicable today, although factors have changed to some extent. EstPro enhances this technology by providing the user a way to objectively account for variances in wage rates, productivity, overhead, site specific conditions, and special materials of construction. Therefore, EstPro users have a systematic method of factored estimating in addition to an equipment-pricing-method capability.
> 
> ...



goood

----------


## kon

[Thank You

----------


## rgunivers

Thank you Buddy

----------


## my_mallu

great!

----------


## rachitoza

> *COST ESTIMATION*
> This is probably the conceptual cost estimating package that you have been searching for. This is the tool to help you produce those "what would it take to do this?", "gotta have a number by tomorrow" estimates quickly, consistently, and accurately.
> 
> In most oil and gas companies, including both engineering firms and operating companies, there is a strong, regular need to produce quick, accurate cost estimates for new plants, major equipment acquisitions or upgrades, large maintenance projects, new buildings, etc. Long before we take the time and energy to count flanges and accurately specify control systems, we need to know if the darn thing will cost $10,000, $15,000, or $100,000! Here is the tool!
> 
> EstPro is designed and built by professional estimators who already had all of the expensive, full-blown estimating software at their fingertips. While such programs certainly fill a need, they are awkward and less than efficient (not to mention expensive for those of us who do not have them already!) in producing the conceptual estimates that are so often needed (and needed in a hurry!). That's why our professionals built and continually update EstPro: a cost effective, user- friendly package that does so very much!
> 
> For process plant estimating, EstPro prices process equipment and then applies factors to the priced equipment to account for the bulk materials and installation costs. This is a time-proven method first promulgated by Lang in the late 1940's and expanded upon by Guthrie in the late 60's and early 70's. This methodology is still very much applicable today, although factors have changed to some extent. EstPro enhances this technology by providing the user a way to objectively account for variances in wage rates, productivity, overhead, site specific conditions, and special materials of construction. Therefore, EstPro users have a systematic method of factored estimating in addition to an equipment-pricing-method capability.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot

----------


## rachitoza

> *COST ESTIMATION*
> This is probably the conceptual cost estimating package that you have been searching for. This is the tool to help you produce those "what would it take to do this?", "gotta have a number by tomorrow" estimates quickly, consistently, and accurately.
> 
> In most oil and gas companies, including both engineering firms and operating companies, there is a strong, regular need to produce quick, accurate cost estimates for new plants, major equipment acquisitions or upgrades, large maintenance projects, new buildings, etc. Long before we take the time and energy to count flanges and accurately specify control systems, we need to know if the darn thing will cost $10,000, $15,000, or $100,000! Here is the tool!
> 
> EstPro is designed and built by professional estimators who already had all of the expensive, full-blown estimating software at their fingertips. While such programs certainly fill a need, they are awkward and less than efficient (not to mention expensive for those of us who do not have them already!) in producing the conceptual estimates that are so often needed (and needed in a hurry!). That's why our professionals built and continually update EstPro: a cost effective, user- friendly package that does so very much!
> 
> For process plant estimating, EstPro prices process equipment and then applies factors to the priced equipment to account for the bulk materials and installation costs. This is a time-proven method first promulgated by Lang in the late 1940's and expanded upon by Guthrie in the late 60's and early 70's. This methodology is still very much applicable today, although factors have changed to some extent. EstPro enhances this technology by providing the user a way to objectively account for variances in wage rates, productivity, overhead, site specific conditions, and special materials of construction. Therefore, EstPro users have a systematic method of factored estimating in addition to an equipment-pricing-method capability.
> 
> ...



This is a trial version how to get full versionSee More: ESTPRO (Cost Estimation)

----------


## rachitoza

how to convert this trial into full version

----------


## ZDZICH

Thank you.

----------


## aso

thanks

----------


## pedrofa

Thanks alot

----------


## ahmedsisy

thank you

----------


## aadamx

thanks a lot

----------


## momennasab

Thank you

----------


## momennasab

Thank you

----------


## mtabdar

thanks

----------


## mtabdar

thanks

----------


## nasser56

thank you

----------


## Fas

Thanx alot

See More: ESTPRO (Cost Estimation)

----------


## doudou1978

thank you

----------


## hisham.elyass

thanks

----------


## gepachir

Thanks

----------


## sonbokook

thank you

----------


## rainoil

thank you

----------


## sam21

thank a lot

----------


## daffodils

Thanks

----------


## hyuda

Thank's

----------


## hyuda

Is there any thread that could help me to learn this soft,

----------


## 001

thanks

----------


## fireblade

Thank you

----------


## Azam

thank you!

See More: ESTPRO (Cost Estimation)

----------


## gontiS

> *COST ESTIMATION*
> This is probably the conceptual cost estimating package that you have been searching for. This is the tool to help you produce those "what would it take to do this?", "gotta have a number by tomorrow" estimates quickly, consistently, and accurately.
> 
> In most oil and gas companies, including both engineering firms and operating companies, there is a strong, regular need to produce quick, accurate cost estimates for new plants, major equipment acquisitions or upgrades, large maintenance projects, new buildings, etc. Long before we take the time and energy to count flanges and accurately specify control systems, we need to know if the darn thing will cost $10,000, $15,000, or $100,000! Here is the tool!
> 
> EstPro is designed and built by professional estimators who already had all of the expensive, full-blown estimating software at their fingertips. While such programs certainly fill a need, they are awkward and less than efficient (not to mention expensive for those of us who do not have them already!) in producing the conceptual estimates that are so often needed (and needed in a hurry!). That's why our professionals built and continually update EstPro: a cost effective, user- friendly package that does so very much!
> 
> For process plant estimating, EstPro prices process equipment and then applies factors to the priced equipment to account for the bulk materials and installation costs. This is a time-proven method first promulgated by Lang in the late 1940's and expanded upon by Guthrie in the late 60's and early 70's. This methodology is still very much applicable today, although factors have changed to some extent. EstPro enhances this technology by providing the user a way to objectively account for variances in wage rates, productivity, overhead, site specific conditions, and special materials of construction. Therefore, EstPro users have a systematic method of factored estimating in addition to an equipment-pricing-method capability.
> 
> ...



Can I get the link to EstPro ? Thanks very much.

----------


## RAJUCHO

thanks

----------


## goodman

Many thanks to Mr. Raja Hussaini :Smile:

----------


## kanny

thank

----------


## rikinpatel6

Thank you

----------


## PedroBueno

Thank you

----------


## sslipknott

thank you

----------


## rubberchicken

Thank You!

----------


## nathanielsamson

THanks a lot

----------


## aisnop

Thank you

----------


## mdana

Thank you. I hope this will very helpful.

----------


## joerieg

thanks

See More: ESTPRO (Cost Estimation)

----------


## kamal_jazz

pl. show link

----------


## sathish_che

thank u

----------


## yearning_5

thanks

----------


## Ahmed_el_ghattas

thanks

----------


## bhootmundi

Thank you for the links

----------


## dave18

Thank You !

----------


## sperb

Thanks.

----------


## octa13

thank you friends

----------


## A_King

Thank

----------


## latifshaikh20

thanks

----------


## tnjtnj

Thank you very much

----------


## elbezzaz

thank you very much

See More: ESTPRO (Cost Estimation)

----------


## elbezzaz

thank

----------


## silver

thanks alot

----------


## Locobyte

Thanks

----------


## Nocturnoeb

Thanks a lot

----------


## meyssam1983

thanks a lot my friend

----------


## farz

good job man,

----------


## rolando

thank you :Smile:

----------


## rajeshbagaria

OK..

----------


## larab

thank u very much

----------


## larab

thank u

----------


## jovanni

> Thank You



 very good work, well done

----------


## reservoirengineer

....

See More: ESTPRO (Cost Estimation)

----------


## xbulbul

Thanks

----------


## lawrencelaw

Thank You

----------


## hebatt

look

----------


## danver

Hi firiend,

coul you send me the link to download it

Thanks

----------


## wil

Dank je wel

----------


## danver

thanks so much

----------


## windyquiet

Thanks  :Smile:

----------


## delyand

thank you

----------


## wasser

Thanks a lot

----------


## mahmoud sami

thanks

----------


## lagr

please the link to downloas
Thanks

----------


## kwang

thanks

See More: ESTPRO (Cost Estimation)

----------


## xiaobaiw

thanks a lot

----------


## omdapetroleum

thaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaanx

----------


## dairi

Thank you

----------


## hazel-e

thank you

----------


## mjcoolz21

I cant see the link, why hidden

----------


## tomy

thanks so much

----------


## gxlly

?????????????????????

----------


## Sri

thank you

----------


## bilbil05

Thanks

----------


## Guillermo59

than you

----------


## zahli_ayala

Thanks a lot

----------


## mjcoolz21

> ?????????????????????



Me too ???????


hiddenSee More: ESTPRO (Cost Estimation)

----------


## banjo0080

Thanx

----------


## mjcoolz21

Ok, I see now. Thanks very much

----------


## Angelkindly

Thank you

----------


## horestra

Thank you

----------


## asif

thanks

----------


## krishnadjh

How to download it?

----------


## ahmed yahia

good job many thanks to you

----------


## coolguy0000to9999

thanks

----------


## aadamx

thanks a lot for this contribution

----------


## bugmenot1

good

----------


## dduck

thanx

----------


## bratek

thank you very much!

See More: ESTPRO (Cost Estimation)

----------


## me_vas2

thanks you

----------


## x001

Good Job !

----------


## nskvc

Thank you

----------


## alexcv

Thank you

----------


## jayhuacat

can you open the link Sir?

Thanks a lot

----------


## wilson.bibe

As this a demo version? if yes can you upload the full version?
thanks

----------


## Tiberius

thank you

----------


## alexcv

Thank you

----------


## Gumby

Thank you will try the soonest, keep sharing

----------


## mario2006

After running Setup.exe I get a message "Cannot find Shell.dll" !!??
Please advice how to install the program.
Thanks

----------


## raybk2000

thanks

----------


## raybk2000

Only demo version with limited function/unit ops and 15 trials??? Where to get full version, Thanks

See More: ESTPRO (Cost Estimation)

----------


## pw_12_x

thanks

----------


## c1zone@yahoo.com

thank you

----------


## romandav

thank you

----------


## kslee129

thank you

----------


## s@ndy

Would very much appreciate the download link.
Many thanks

----------


## tinku

demo version.

----------


## ADMADM

To whom it may concern:
what about...."hidden links"...., can we share or need $.

Cheers,

----------


## perezr

please send link **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]...

----------


## teguhguntur

Thanks

----------


## Pr1am0

thank you!!!!

----------


## prasong

Dear Sir;
I am a newbies for this forum. Your post was so great relate to my current job. Unfortunately, the link you provided was expired. Could you re-uploaded again or kindly send me a link?

Best Regards
aleebaba_chicken@hotmail.com

----------


## achi81

Hello... Pls... reupload... THANK YOUUU

See More: ESTPRO (Cost Estimation)

----------


## achi81

Helloooo Pls... reupload cost estimation soft...

Thank you very much  :Smile:

----------


## MESHAHAN

Kindly share this software link again

----------


## ericssion

My hats off to u....thank u

----------


## alyrasyid

Plesae reupload.... thanks

----------


## cafe_denda2000

dear sir,

please reupload, the link has already expired.

thank you so much

----------


## ikkal

can anybody upload this file again. The file on the above link is expired. Thanks

----------


## wilson.bibe

Enjoy it
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## kronstadt

> Enjoy it
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> *link*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> <![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]



Please do not publish link someone take it and remove the file can you give me the link in order  to dl the file at jhroc2404@yahoo.fr

Thanks in advance

----------


## wilson.bibe

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## ikkal

To wilson.bibe,
Thanks for the new link.

----------


## TGM

Wilson bibe,
Thank you.

Afetr Installed, it is trial version with limited to 15 days.
How to convert for the full version.

----------


## mkhurram79

thank a lot

See More: ESTPRO (Cost Estimation)

----------


## ramkymail

Can anybody please give me ESTPro for estimating project....

----------


## dimas anugrah

Thanks

----------


## srikanth

Thank you

----------


## ramkymail

please give me the link to Est Pro software....





> *COST ESTIMATION* *hidden links revealed on demand*
> This is probably the conceptual cost estimating package that you have been searching for. This is the tool to help you produce those "what would it take to do this?", "gotta have a number by tomorrow" estimates quickly, consistently, and accurately.
> 
> In most oil and gas companies, including both engineering firms and operating companies, there is a strong, regular need to produce quick, accurate cost estimates for new plants, major equipment acquisitions or upgrades, large maintenance projects, new buildings, etc. Long before we take the time and energy to count flanges and accurately specify control systems, we need to know if the darn thing will cost $10,000, $15,000, or $100,000! Here is the tool!
> 
> EstPro is designed and built by professional estimators who already had all of the expensive, full-blown estimating software at their fingertips. While such programs certainly fill a need, they are awkward and less than efficient (not to mention expensive for those of us who do not have them already!) in producing the conceptual estimates that are so often needed (and needed in a hurry!). That's why our professionals built and continually update EstPro: a cost effective, user- friendly package that does so very much!
> 
> For process plant estimating, EstPro prices process equipment and then applies factors to the priced equipment to account for the bulk materials and installation costs. This is a time-proven method first promulgated by Lang in the late 1940's and expanded upon by Guthrie in the late 60's and early 70's. This methodology is still very much applicable today, although factors have changed to some extent. EstPro enhances this technology by providing the user a way to objectively account for variances in wage rates, productivity, overhead, site specific conditions, and special materials of construction. Therefore, EstPro users have a systematic method of factored estimating in addition to an equipment-pricing-method capability.
> 
> ...

----------


## wilson.bibe

Follow this link
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## rahgoshafan

please share again link is dead

----------


## Kenter

Thanks, but it is demo installation for 15 days.
How to convert for the full version?

----------


## aan09

*ENJOY ...............

[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
link




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


ABOVE LINK IS STILL WORKING*

----------


## Kenter

Thanks, but it is demo version!

----------


## danigeo

Can you send me

----------


## amannan

i dont why people are uploading and deleting the files if they dont like to share it

----------


## josefreitas

This link is not working. Please send to me the link jose_manuel_freitas@yahoo.com


ThanksSee More: ESTPRO (Cost Estimation)

----------


## Francisco Aguilar

Could you please share with us the link cause it expired

----------


## c1zone@yahoo.com

share again again please...TIA

----------


## chemnguyents

thanks

----------


## kslee129

Thankssssssssssss

----------


## davcs86

could anyone re upload the file again, please?

----------


## dvd

file is expired. could you please reload it?

----------


## sadane

Hi R. Hussaini

Please upload it once more.
W'll be very grateful

----------


## G.VISHWANATHAN

When I tried to download,the message came as" no file found".
Could you pl. show me the link or upload again.
Thanks and regards,
G.Vishwanathan

----------


## dantn

link died ? Please upload again

----------


## jmpandolfi

Please, upload again.

----------


## Francisco Aguilar

FILE IS NOT THERE, could you repost such an important info Thanks in advance

----------


## Knowme12345

Link not working now!  :Frown: 

See More: ESTPRO (Cost Estimation)

----------


## LeafaRGV

for my  :Big Grin:  *no such file*

R

----------


## wcbphx

Could someone upload the full version please. It would be much appreciated by all. Thanks.

----------


## ravi5678

Link not working now

----------


## vijaysin2000

Please share the link once again please.
Anyone who has already downloaded can  please share for the benefit of others who have not got this !!

----------


## monycash

thank you

----------


## JONNYQUEST

very thanks as usual after too many downloads links is not working. Please share it again

----------


## petroabbes

the link is broken

----------


## mino_1982

thanx

----------


## dantn

link died , please upload

----------


## cafe_denda2000

dear sir,
please upload again, link dead.
thanks

----------


## RJJ289

> *COST ESTIMATION* *hidden links revealed on demand*
> This is probably the conceptual cost estimating package that you have been searching for. This is the tool to help you produce those "what would it take to do this?", "gotta have a number by tomorrow" estimates quickly, consistently, and accurately.
> 
> In most oil and gas companies, including both engineering firms and operating companies, there is a strong, regular need to produce quick, accurate cost estimates for new plants, major equipment acquisitions or upgrades, large maintenance projects, new buildings, etc. Long before we take the time and energy to count flanges and accurately specify control systems, we need to know if the darn thing will cost $10,000, $15,000, or $100,000! Here is the tool!
> 
> EstPro is designed and built by professional estimators who already had all of the expensive, full-blown estimating software at their fingertips. While such programs certainly fill a need, they are awkward and less than efficient (not to mention expensive for those of us who do not have them already!) in producing the conceptual estimates that are so often needed (and needed in a hurry!). That's why our professionals built and continually update EstPro: a cost effective, user- friendly package that does so very much!
> 
> For process plant estimating, EstPro prices process equipment and then applies factors to the priced equipment to account for the bulk materials and installation costs. This is a time-proven method first promulgated by Lang in the late 1940's and expanded upon by Guthrie in the late 60's and early 70's. This methodology is still very much applicable today, although factors have changed to some extent. EstPro enhances this technology by providing the user a way to objectively account for variances in wage rates, productivity, overhead, site specific conditions, and special materials of construction. Therefore, EstPro users have a systematic method of factored estimating in addition to an equipment-pricing-method capability.
> 
> ...



How can I get thissoftware? Thanks RJJ289

----------


## aseptman

pl upload anyone

See More: ESTPRO (Cost Estimation)

----------


## opiktea

thank you

----------


## brahmhos

pls reup the file

----------


## namasral

will you give me the downlink link to namasral@yahoo.com

----------


## mutrosa

Thank You

----------


## nces

please upload again

thnx!

----------


## engineershoaibqazi

The file does not exist at the  link mentioned above.

Please upload it again.

----------


## doremifa

The file does not exist at the link mentioned above.

Please upload it again.

----------


## npsrinivasarao

I will be thank full to you if you upload the link for ESTPRO. Thanks in advance.

----------


## Raj indo

pls upload again or send it to rajindo@gmail.com
thanks

----------


## Agustin

thanks

----------


## pankajbhavnani

the file is missing, ca you plz re upload

----------


## Lengo_gas

Hi Raza, the download link is un-available. Can you repost it? Thanks.

See More: ESTPRO (Cost Estimation)

----------


## busgosu1

no esta.gracias

----------


## orbawy

please upload again

----------


## Pichobello

thank you

----------


## nedo

urgently the file no found

----------


## latifshaikh20

thank u very much plz give me links for download

----------


## manifresh006

plz any new links

----------


## fendihusin

any spreadsheet?tq

----------


## CHAMINDA

please send me the link..............

----------


## binnyoo7

dear link isssntd working  :Frown: ...its urgent

----------


## JPx2

I need the link to the download please.
Regards,
JPx2

jpx2@comcast.net

----------


## paolomaldini

thkns

----------


## petroabbes

upload again, the link is dead!!!!!!!!!!

See More: ESTPRO (Cost Estimation)

----------


## pankajbhavnani

The link is dead, can you please repost it.

----------


## aadamx

Does any body have ESTPRO?

----------


## justmaul

Please everybody who's already got the soft be kindly upload it again..... :Smile:

----------


## rajeshsg

i am not able to download please upload the link,it says no such files
please

----------


## zeen88

Please help me for upload again

----------


## davidwai

Can somebody reupload again... pls..

thanks in advance

----------


## hyuda

JUst Go To Website Source: It's Free for Demo Version: Gulf Publisher Site's

----------


## petroabbes

The link is dead, can you please repost it.

----------


## huifa

thank you

----------


## kronstadt

Thank you

----------


## jollyjegan

LINK not working ..upload again

----------


## monycash

thank you

See More: ESTPRO (Cost Estimation)

----------


## acay

thanks

----------


## gapolo

The files is missing

----------


## devdass

The file is missing. Can you please upload again?

----------


## jovebird

thank you

----------


## wcbphx

Can you please repost or if anyone has large project estimating program. Thanks

----------


## Uranium

the link was dead

----------


## josema_s

There arent links.

----------


## justmaul

> There arent links.



I agree with u. no such file........

----------


## kahloon

Hi,

Could some one help me to see the download link. I can't see it. The link is available is dead. Please upload agian

----------


## jpl860

Dear raza hussaini

The link was Broken. Please could you fix them.
Thanks

----------


## watson123

please upload again

----------


## mechmohan26

kindly upload the file again

See More: ESTPRO (Cost Estimation)

----------


## morva2000

kindly upload this file ,if some one got this file please share this file.
thanks
morva2000@yahoo.com

----------


## watson123

please upload again

----------


## morva2000

Hi Friends 
 if some one who has downloaded this program ,kindly upload this file cos the original link has been removed .
it will be highly appreciated if you help us.
thanks

----------


## Agung Siswahyu

Kindly Please update the link thank you

----------


## gomma

Thank you, I will try this..

----------


## watson123

Upload it again, Please.

----------


## Chalyto

Dear, excuse me, but the file doesn`t exists. Please, share it again

----------


## notachance

Thank you

----------


## G.VISHWANATHAN

The link responds with "no file found".
Could you please upload again.
Thanks
vishtech03@yahoo.co.in

----------


## elbezzaz

salam, I can't download this software, please insert new link

----------


## dvd

Thank you . but the file is not available any more. would u plz upload it again

----------


## knight282011

hxxp://www.4shared.com/rar/1gq91wP5/GulfPublishingCompanyEstProv40.html?


hxxp://www.4shared.com/office/YC7ODnKJ/Estimpro.htmlSee More: ESTPRO (Cost Estimation)

----------


## mobek

files are full of viruses

----------


## elbezzaz

thank you
 it is a trial version ???

----------


## knight282011

Full version. Read the text. As far as viruses are concerned, my bro as engineering fellow you need a PC apart from your personal one on which you can run these infected soft wares cause for clean ones you need to pay millions of dollars, as no software manufacturer will take pity on you & give away these soft wares for free. If you don't want to use them, it's your choice. Sorry for my words. Regards.

----------


## elbezzaz

thank you, can you upload USER MANUAL WITJ SOME EXEMPLES

----------


## milanais

the link is dead!!!!!!!!

----------


## knight282011

The link is fine. Just replace x with t

----------


## ehsan405

Everything Knight posted is clear and working

Thx

----------


## ehsan405

[sorry my post repeated]

----------


## JPx2

Thank you for posting EstPro.
Can you give me a download link please.
Thank you
(jposeyx2@gmail.com)

----------


## sniperone1

thanks

----------


## camiqmex

Hi

Users, never used files "--------" virus. These files eventually will damage your computer. These files usually have worms that will take your information confidential.

The -------- should be virus free. This is my recommendation

Regards

----------


## wilson.bibe

> Hi
> 
> Users, never used files "--------" virus. These files eventually will damage your computer. These files usually have worms that will take your information confidential.
> 
> The -------- should be virus free. This is my recommendation
> 
> 
> 
> Regards



By a chance you know the word compressed? This file is compressed, and the majority of antivirus identify a compressed file as a virus, you knew this? You are a consultant or a computer engineer to do some kind of recommendation? Simple you don't know what was done in the file then do not write nonsense.See More: ESTPRO (Cost Estimation)

----------


## migueltm

Please coud you upload again

----------


## irian1

Hello all,

Please coud you upload ESTPRO.

Thanks in advance.

----------


## thorem

Please Donwload from here:

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]


Regards,

Thorem

----------


## MArwan1988

Thank you,

----------


## neogab

Please* reupload if possible

----------


## Beni_pgn

Please coud you share  ESTPRO again.....

----------


## davincigee

Can anyone please share the download link again? 

Thanks

----------


## olvisguillen

Please resend the link 
again

----------


## zero2lyn

thanks you

----------


## petr0leum

**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]

----------


## Mohamed ELLEJMI

Could someone re-upload it please ?

----------

